# 6 days and counting...now finished: all twins, 7 does 1 buck



## Galavanting Goat (Apr 27, 2010)

We have our 4 does due first week of June:

Lollipop -3rd freshner======Kidded TWINS-Doelings 5/6/2010
Treacle -2nd freshner======Kidded TWINS- Doelings 5/6/2010
Belle -FF=====Kidded TWINS- 1 Doeling, 1 Buckling 3/6/2010
Lucy -FF=====Kidded TWINS- Doelings 2/6/2010

we've only ever had 2 does due around the same time but four is a bit overwelming for me lol, I have no idea how you all do more than 2 at a time.

Lollipop births well, she's very affectionate at the moment, she's also the heard queen so we're making the most of her kindness lol

Treacle has had slight discharge, we are very excited about 3 of these does especially as the buck had Pygmy in him (we have no Pygmy goats here in Australia but apparently a bloodline sneaked its way quite a long time ago so it is believed.
She is not carrying wide but very deep, both she and the buck were both twins (different parents)

Belle, we are keeping a very close eye on this girl, she is a stick with a little bump, barely showing, bub has a very strong kick.

Lucy, she's our "wild child" shes doing well, nice bag, strong girl, I did find a very engorged parelysis tick on her this morning so I gave her a huge dosing of vitamin c, she doesn't seem affected by the tick but i'm not prepared to take chances with her.

We're hoping for at least 1 buckling and the rest does but as long as they are all safe we'll be happy.

Something was hanging around the property last night, our guarding girls went crazy so i'm feeling a bit on edge, it's overcast and cold too


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 6 days and counting...*

ooo sounds like you will be having the baby boom once kidding does commence


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: 6 days and counting...*

Wow exciting! I hope everything goes smoothly for you!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: 6 days and counting...*

Does this mean more baby pics?  I love the baby pics! Come on girls, show us some cuties. :lovey:

Gina


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: 6 days and counting...*

Aww yeah....the great kidding time is approaching.... happy and healthy kidding... :thumb: :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: 6 days and counting...*

Can't wait to see pics of the new little ones! I'll bet you are getting excited.


----------



## Galavanting Goat (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 6 days and counting...*

EXCITED?....yes lol but very nervous as we have only ever had 2 due around the same time. I have the baby intercom set up next to our bed, last night at precisely 12:55am I hear this weird noise, it was cold and I didn't want to hop up but after hearing it a few more times I thought I better.
Here I stood in the black of night with a flashlight checking everyones back ends for goop....noth, DD came out and said she heard something and just at that moment there it was.... Miss Lucy with her head stuffed in the hay feeder sneezing lol, I dragged myself back to bed as I continued to listen to her sneeze in her hay haha, silly girl.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: 6 days and counting...*

Well, let's just hope they all have them at least a day apart from each other! I can just imagine you delivering up to twelve babies all at once! :laugh: Imagine how beautiful the pasture will be, though, with all of those babies jumping and playing together. Is there anything better? I can't wait to experience it here.


----------



## Galavanting Goat (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 6 days and counting...*



Perfect7 said:


> Well, let's just hope they all have them at least a day apart from each other! I can just imagine you delivering up to twelve babies all at once! :laugh: Imagine how beautiful the pasture will be, though, with all of those babies jumping and playing together. Is there anything better? I can't wait to experience it here.


Twelve???? lol P7 i'm a nervous wreck as it is rofl!!!. I went out tonight to feed the guardian dogs and Belle was not laying properly so I just HAD to go check, she was o.k. but her mum was grunting when she layed down so she must be mighty uncomfortible with bub/s in her tummy.

We are really wanting a boy out of this lot, we will name him "Theocentricity', "Theo" for short.

I love your username by the way, 7 is my favourite number...that and 144,000 lol.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: 6 days and counting...*

We've had a couple kid at the same time in the past-but most of the time we try to space them a few days to a few months apart. Our kidding season go fro February to April. We've had a few kid in June in the past-but we really dont like having them kid that late. Hope you get your buckling ;-).


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: 6 days and counting...*

I would be a wreck LOL Being new to goats, and never getting any animal through labor myself, I am wreck anyway! Our two girls are going to be due pretty close together, and I am sure I'd freak if they went on the same day! It's also their first time too. Yep, the next month is going to be real interesting. But I couldn't imagine having 4 go around the same time!
It will definitely be lots of fun I can imagine to have all those babies romping around in the pasture though!


----------



## Galavanting Goat (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 6 days and counting...*

O.K. i'm thinking of purchasing airfares for the lot of em and sending them over there to you all lol. Yes it will be exciting to have bubs bouncing around as long as I can get through the tough part hehe.
Today Lollipop and I were having some goat mummy time, behind us I heard a very quiet murmering bleet, I turned to find Treacle, ears out to the side, restless and "chatting", she went on every so often so I went and sat down next to her and her pregnant daughter. She was so uncomfortable, then Lollipop (the herdqueen) decided she wanted "the spot" so off took Treacle and Belle, not long after she went and pigged out on seaweed meal and hay.

I'm thinking Lollipop and Treacle will be the first to birth. Has anyone had any does that showed no mucous plug before birthing? Treacle was showing a tiny amount a few weeks ago but no more since, all our girls in the past have always had a string up until giving birth.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: 6 days and counting...*

Probably not good to ship them with two days and counting. The airline would think you pulled a fast one shipping one goat and three then arriving in the same crate one left in.  Any new progress? I love hearing the baby stories.
And thank you, 7 is the number of our family: Me, dh, and the five kiddos. God rested on the 7th and so did we! :laugh:


----------



## Galavanting Goat (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 6 days and counting...*



Perfect7 said:


> Probably not good to ship them with two days and counting. The airline would think you pulled a fast one shipping one goat and three then arriving in the same crate one left in.  Any new progress? I love hearing the baby stories.
> And thank you, 7 is the number of our family: Me, dh, and the five kiddos. God rested on the 7th and so did we! :laugh:


lol it must be nice to rest haha. That's a nice sized family what a blessing.

Well i've been so caught up with our rescue baby that i've barely been able to spend time with my girls except at morning/evening feed times, they get a scratch and their bags/pooches/ligs checked.
Tonight Treacles ligs are soft and her tail has changed position, her bag is enlarging more and she "insists" she get scratched.
Belle her daughter let me touch her tummy which she usually hates, her ligs are still hard.
Lollipops ligs are softening and still happy to do her own thing.
Lucy has a nice size bag on her, ligs are very hard, doesn't even look like shes dropped yet, she's the 'misfit' of all of them lol.


----------



## Galavanting Goat (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 6 days and counting...*

I cannot believe it.....Miss Lucy gave birth.....to TWINS!!! we were so convinced she was just having a single because she wasn't all that big. I was so caught up and tired today that I didn't get outside at all, I asked our daughter if she noticed any mucous plugs, anything unusual and she said nope. Tonight I went out to do feeds and blow me over there they were 2 BEAUTIFUL little doelings. 
Last night I checked everyones back ends (i'm a bit obsessive in that department lol ), her ligs were as hard as rocks and she showed NO signs of birthing anytime soon. 
both bubs are happy, healthy, drinking well, i've seen one poop, still waiting to see the other. Pretty colours.

It looks like Belle and Treacle will go within the next 24 hours also, Treacle looks to be having twins, Belle definately a single. And then we will have Lollipop left to kid, all due this week.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: 6 days and counting...*

Awwww Congrats!!!!! You'll have to get some pics of your little doelings! I also hope your able to get some rest, as I know you've been trying to save the sick buckling. I hope he is doing better as well.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: 6 days and counting...*

Congrates on the new babies and the ones to come.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: 6 days and counting...*

Congratulations on your two new little girls! Glad mama and girls are doing well and looking forward to seeing pictures. The birthing spree begins, hope you are well rested. :hug: Exciting!


----------



## Galavanting Goat (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 6 days and counting...*

Thankyou everyone. It is now 1:12am here and i'm on full baby watch, my baby intercom doesn't work near where Treacle wants to birth because of the large trees up above so i'll be popping out every so often to check her and Belle.

Sleep....i'm giving up any home of experiencing such a thing again lol. We're still working on the little buckling, he's coming good except for his teeth grinding and poop but other than that, ya wouldn't think he is an unwell little boy.

I will get some pics posted as soon as i've finished feeds when I wake up and then you can all see how pretty our new little girls are hehe.


----------



## Galavanting Goat (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 6 days and counting...*

Can you believe this?....I can't. I was in the middle of checking/replying to posts and then SCREAAAAAAM, me, husband and daughter ran outside and here it was....a lovely little black and white doeling, mummy didn't know what to do with her so she kept her distance, I thought, oh no a FF, not interested, I then heard a baby cry, turned around....another baby....a black/tan buckling. I was so on edge with this mum because she was barely showing, a first time expectant mum and a very tiny slim type build...but TWINS???

Belle, showed NO signs of impending labour except for a very small dab of mucous and soft ligs last night, ate her breakfast, hay etc.

Babies are doing wonderful, sucking good, up walking around. I'll get pics of everyone as soon as I take a breath.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: 6 days and counting...*

:clap:  Oh, it's getting so exciting there! The tally is three girls and a boy so far? Hope new mama figures out what she's supposed to do with babies. They are coming so quickly for you that you don't even have time to get the pictures up. Poor thing! Hope you have lots of coffee brewing tonight. I know you are thrilled!
Editing to say it's obvious you are just exhausted. You posted that one doe kidded March 6th and the other kidded February 6th. :laugh: Honey, today is June 2nd. :slapfloor:

Here!


----------



## Galavanting Goat (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 6 days and counting...*



Perfect7 said:


> :clap:  Oh, it's getting so exciting there! The tally is three girls and a boy so far? Hope new mama figures out what she's supposed to do with babies. They are coming so quickly for you that you don't even have time to get the pictures up. Poor thing! Hope you have lots of coffee brewing tonight. I know you are thrilled!
> Editing to say it's obvious you are just exhausted. You posted that one doe kidded March 6th and the other kidded February 6th. :laugh: Honey, today is June 2nd. :slapfloor:
> 
> Here!


ROFL....P7: here in Australia we write our dates opposite to you we write it like this: dd/mm/yy= day/month/year. lol

I'm about to sort pics now


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: 6 days and counting...*

Ah! :doh: Okay, then give me the coffee! I have lots of reports to type tonight. And here I was feeling so sorry for you for being delirious from lack of sleep.


----------



## Galavanting Goat (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 6 days and counting...*

ROFL, tis ok P7, you are still very welcome to feel sorry for me, I feel exhausted and both Treacle and Lollipop look to be seeing who can either look the most uncomfortable or seeing who can exhaust me more lol.

I wasn't sure where to put the pics so I put them in the photogenic section:

viewtopic.php?f=13&t=15373

Oh my, I need coffee real bad lol


----------



## Galavanting Goat (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 6 days and counting...*

This morning, Lollipop gave birth to TWIN DOELINGS, Alice and Annie, both bubs are almost identical in apperance, white bodies, gray heads, white upper ears with gray tips. The birth was excellent, 2nd kid was breech but very easy. We are bewildered, so far we have 3 sets of twins- 5 doelings and 1 buckling.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: 6 days and counting...*

Wow CONGRATS!!!!! That is awesome! Way to go on the doelings!!! I can't wait to see pics of your newest kiddos!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: 6 days and counting...*

 They are so close together! How exciting! :greengrin: At least Lollipop gave you a couple days off. How's Treacle looking? You are definitely having lots of girls. Congratulations!


----------



## Galavanting Goat (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 6 days and counting...*



Perfect7 said:


> They are so close together! How exciting! :greengrin: At least Lollipop gave you a couple days off. How's Treacle looking? You are definitely having lots of girls. Congratulations!


P7, Treacle gave birth to two doelings earlier this evening (Australian time), that gives us a final count of 7 doelings and 1 buckling, 8 bubs all up plus our little rescue buckling, Theocentricity, "Theo" for short.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 6 days and counting...now finished: all twins, 7 does 1 *

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :clap:

And you got just about all does!!! Awesome buck you had visit your girls!

Now, get some much needed rest! :hug:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: 6 days and counting...now finished: all twins, 7 does 1 *

Awwww! Seven girls and the buck you were hoping for! I think you need to bottle and sell some of that Australian water over here! What's your girl secret? Congrats!!


----------



## Galavanting Goat (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 6 days and counting...now finished: all twins, 7 does 1*



Perfect7 said:


> Awwww! Seven girls and the buck you were hoping for! I think you need to bottle and sell some of that Australian water over here! What's your girl secret? Congrats!!


My secret? a really annoyingly frustrating buck. I've never been brave enough to try goat meat but in all honesty I was ready to have this boy put on a meat platter, I have NEVER disliked a goat as much as this boy, he was purchased by a couple as a cute funny cuddly little bottle baby, wasn't taught any disipline, turned into a stinky buck and put out the back of the property when he wasn't so fun anymore. We took him on board to re home him for the couple but used him before re homing, He wasn't aggressive to humans or goats just very undisiplined in manners.

And now we have 8 of his offspring whome will be taught to be good boys and girls lol.


----------

